
Trojan-ridden warning system implicated in Spanair crash - ssclafani
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/08/20/spanair_malware/
======
snitko
So the article only says the on board computer was working incorrectly not
triggering the alarms and suggests it had been infected with a trojan. No
evidence given, which raises questions. Besides, I believe it would be quite a
task to hack into the computer of and old MD-82. Seems unlikely. If it's
terrorists, bombs would be cheaper.

